# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Lekarze załamują ręce :( pomoy!!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Piszę na tym forum ponieważ nie wiem już gdzie szukać porad. Przejdę więc od razu do konkretów.
Mam dziadka (72 lata) który trafił na oddział wewnętrzny z podejrzeniem zapalenia płuc, dodam że wtedy chodził, mówił i ogólnie było wszystko w porządku. Dziś minął 9 dzień "leczenia". Od 4 dni nie mógł utrzymać nic w rękach (wygląda to tak jak by łapał i na chwile tracił kontrole nad tym co robi, upuszcza łyżkę po czym patrzy na ręce i nie wie co się dzieje). W tej chwili leży i rusza tylko trochę rękami i nogami, wcale nie może się odezwać. Jest jak by przytomny i cały czas kontaktuje ale z dnia na dzień jego stan jest coraz to gorszy lekarz prowadzący powiedział "pacjent jest umierający". Dodam jeszcze że miał raka płuc który zniknął nie dając przerzutów. Dziś miał zrobiony tomograf głowy który też nic nie wykazał (podejrzewano udar), badania moczu i kału też wyszły w porządku. Żeby powiedzieć już wszytko to dziadek brał leki na prostatę i nadciśnienie. Co może być przyczyną takich zaburzeń skoro z mózgiem jest wszytko w porządku? PROSZĘ O PILNĄ POMOC GDYŻ KAŻDA MINUTA JEST CENNA ABY PODJĄĆ ODPOWIEDNIE DECYZJE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byc moze to choroba autoimmunologiczna prosze o zbadanie dziadka jak najszybciej na wszelkie choroby Autoagresyjne

----------

